# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Coming of age: into the dungeon

## moonfly7

Welcome to the OOC thread of Into The Dungeon. Please post your character sheet and backgrounds below, as well as the color of text your character will be speaking in.

The IC thread will be up shortly and I will post it both here and in the recruitment thread.

IC thread:

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...8#post25611898

----------


## Azktor

Mikal Gorbak  Orc Druid - I will use *Green* as speech color

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Mikal was born in the city of Windersnatch, where his family have a small size business that revolves around dealing with exotics animals, called "Gorbak's Exotic Creatures", mostly dealing with small birds, mammals and reptiles. Mikal had a good childhood, he loved his family store, particularly he loved taking care of the animals. His dad (Haguk) and older brother (Vargan) always went out on hunting trips in order to capture creatures to be sold, while he and his mother (Glasha) kept taking care of the animals and store.
During his teenager years, his father and brother started making fun of some aspects of Mikal appearance and personality, his brother sometimes would fight Mikal just to ascert physical dominance, and in response his father would either praise for Vargan or say to Mikal to 'toughen up!' after Mikal lost the fight. His mother usually stayed neutral during those times, only his younger sister (Bula) would come to cheer for Mikal. Vargan even had a nickname to Mikal "Hakema" that in Orc meant half-orc.
Despite that, Mikal considered himself happy, spending most his time with the animals and younger sister in the store, During the time Vargan went for his ritual things got better, his father became a bit closer to Mikal, even rellying more on him. 
One day a Circus was in town, and his family decided to go and watch. Mikal did not like the presentation, he felt some of the animals might be under stress, but since his sister was enjoying he stayed to the end. During the act using a small pack of lions, making some acrobatics and display of fearsomeness the tamer got attacked and the Lions scapped towards the crowd in a group of kids watching near the circus ring, together with those kids was his sister. 
At this momment chaos burst and the tragedy was eminent, but Mikal intereced, he started talking and making gestures to the lions for a couple of minutes, and in the end they became calm. He saved those kids, he saved his sister. This day foward Mikal was saw as a minor hero in the city. After that his father became closer to Milkal, but when Vargan came back from his - succesfull - ritual he become more and more agressive towards Mikal.
A couple years passed and now it is time for Mikal to make his own ritual or comming in age...


*Spoiler: Image*
Show

----------


## Lioslaith

Outstanding!  Thank you for the selection.

Sheet is here:  https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2706560

His background is pretty odd.  He was orphaned as a cub and a kind Halfling farmer found him and raised him as his own.  From Lio's viewpoint his halfling parents and family are true family to him.

*Spoiler: Pic*
Show




He will *speak in this color*.

----------


## DigoDragon

Reposting Izzy Redsteel, half-elf cleric of Tairo. 

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Izzy is the daughter of a proficient human blacksmith father and a spiritual elven mother. They were not a well-off family, but Izzy's childhood had minimal strife. She enjoyed birthdays and had friends. Her father worked hard to afford her schooling at a temple of Tairo. Izzy struggled with the book lessons, but she excelled at physical activities, often roughhousing with the boys in her class and participating in sports. She can be ladylike for the occasion, and enjoys wearing fancy clothes  since she never got to experience new clothes growing up, but her knack for putting up a good fight gave the temple elders the idea to have Izzy trained in basic arms and channeling the divinity of Tairo.

With the Autumn's First Delve coming up, Izzy is preparing to go into the dungeon and prove herself to her elders and make her family proud.


I'll pick the blue color.

----------


## Millstone85

Gjöll Boreas, aasimar hexblade, will speak in *orange* for greater constrast.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Gjöll was born of human parents, Skarde and Bodil, who hailed from the icy North. After mourning three stillbirths, they had been fervently praying the gods for a healthy child. Then, one night, a woman had appeared in their home. She had wings like those of an immense raven, her eyes and hair were pools of darkness, her skin was pale and colorless, and she was dressed in solid silver.

"I, Munkara, angel of Mordean, shall place a blessing upon your next union, that you may bring my godchild to the world of the living" was the pact she offered the couple. Months later, Munkara's mark was plain to see on the newborn Gjöll, who shared the dark angel's otherworldly eyes and skin.

Perhaps as an added blessing, Skarde and Bodil later gave Gjöll two little sisters, the twins Gudrun and Helga, who show no sign of being anything but human. They will likely inherit their parents' bakery, and Gjöll sometimes ponder about this simpler life. His path, however, became clear as he sought priests and sages to ask them about his celestial heritage. He learned of Mordean, goddess of the dead and warden of the Abyss. He learned of her angels and of their duty as grim reapers or psychopomps. He also learned how many, including Munkara, came from among the ranks of the infernal erinyes and were risen anew by the grace of Mordean.

Inspired by this new understanding, Gjöll became an "urban hunter", one who tracks the monsters, both magical and mundane, that plague the back alleys, warehouses and, all too often, the sewers of cities even as honest as Windersnatch. He has been especially active against those of the undead who are souls kept away from the afterlife by foul magic, their destruction in truth a liberation.

Now 18, Gjöll awaits his First Delve, which he believes his godmother might choose as the time to meet him at last.

----------


## moonfly7

Thank you all for your responses! I said originally that the IC thread would be up soon, but some irl stuff means that it probably won't pop up till the day after tomorrow, sorry about that!

However, some quick notes:
Diggodragon and milestone85, your characters have very modest statboocks and I commend you, but those are actually way lower numbers than I expected. Go ahead and bump your builds main stats up to at least eighteen (20 if your racial ASI would bump it to that. And bump your secondary stats to at least 16. Dex, con, strength. Whatever your secondary stat for the build is. If your con isn't at least +2 I'd bump it to that. If it's already more that's fine. I'm going for a more heroic feel so higher stats is better. Just ask me after edits and I'll tell you if it's too much.

----------


## DigoDragon

> Diggodragon and milestone85, your characters have very modest statboocks and I commend you, but those are actually way lower numbers than I expected. Go ahead and bump your builds main stats up to at least eighteen (20 if your racial ASI would bump it to that. And bump your secondary stats to at least 16. Dex, con, strength. Whatever your secondary stat for the build is. If your con isn't at least +2 I'd bump it to that. If it's already more that's fine. I'm going for a more heroic feel so higher stats is better. Just ask me after edits and I'll tell you if it's too much.


Okie doki! Bumped Wisdom up to an 18 and Strength up to a 16. Con mod was already at +2 so I left it alone.

I did forget to add my shield to the AC calc, so I fixed that.

----------


## Millstone85

> Diggodragon and milestone85, your characters have very modest statboocks and I commend you, but those are actually way lower numbers than I expected.


FWIW, here is how my buy27 went:
*Spoiler*
Show

Str
10 for 2 points

Dex
14 for 7 points

Con
13 for 5 points, +1 to 14

Int
12 for 4 points

Wis
10 for 2 points

Cha
14 for 7 points, +2 to 16







> Go ahead and bump your builds main stats up to at least eighteen (20 if your racial ASI would bump it to that. And bump your secondary stats to at least 16. Dex, con, strength. Whatever your secondary stat for the build is.


Alright so now Gjöll has 20 Cha and 16 Con.

----------


## moonfly7

> FWIW, here is how my buy27 went:
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Str
> 10 for 2 points
> 
> Dex
> 14 for 7 points
> ...


Awesome! Ok, I'll try to have the IC thread up today. Worst case otll come up early tomorrow morning. Wouldve been sooner but work plus a headache kicked me butt today.

----------


## moonfly7

*IC THREAD IS UP!!!!!*

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...8#post25611898

Get posting buckaroos!(no rush)

----------


## moonfly7

Note, because I forgot it isn't a regular rule: I rule nat 20's on skill checks as crit successes. I know technically they aren't, but I've played that way at every table and I enjoy the mechanic so I roll with that. Congratulations lioslaith for forcibly remind me with a nat 20 as the first roll of the game.

----------


## Lioslaith

Heres hoping thats a sign that he will roll well.

----------


## Millstone85

I am still at a loss with the forum's [roll] function.  :Small Sigh: 

So I am using a real die.

----------


## Lioslaith

Its [ roll ]XdX+modifiers[/ roll ] but no spaces. If that makes sense

----------


## Millstone85

> Its [ roll ]XdX+modifiers[/ roll ] but no spaces. If that makes sense


Okay, got it. The trick is that you can't preview your post, nor edit that in afterward.

It is also unquotable. Honestly, I don't see the appeal.

----------


## Lioslaith

Right. No preview. Just prevents after roll edits. Not that anyone would actually do that.

----------


## moonfly7

> Okay, got it. The trick is that you can't preview your post, nor edit that in afterward.
> 
> It is also unquotable. Honestly, I don't see the appeal.


It's annoying sometimes, but rolling in thread is still preferred unless you absolutely can't get it to work

----------


## moonfly7

Ok, note on how I'm going to show skill checks that involve knowledge:
I will put a spoiler with your name on it down. Only reason your spoiler. Code of honor boys and girls, no ruining the mysteries that might or might not exist

----------


## Azktor

> Ok, note on how I'm going to show skill checks that involve knowledge:
> I will put a spoiler with your name on it down. Only reason your spoiler. Code of honor boys and girls, no ruining the mysteries that might or might not exist


Sounds good too me  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lioslaith

> Ok, note on how I'm going to show skill checks that involve knowledge:
> I will put a spoiler with your name on it down. Only reason your spoiler. Code of honor boys and girls, no ruining the mysteries that might or might not exist


Thats what I always do. Never look at sheets other than for physical characteristics for RP purposes as well.

----------


## Millstone85

> It's annoying sometimes, but rolling in thread is still preferred unless you absolutely can't get it to work





> Ok, note on how I'm going to show skill checks that involve knowledge:
> I will put a spoiler with your name on it down. Only reason your spoiler. Code of honor boys and girls, no ruining the mysteries that might or might not exist


You are the boss!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DigoDragon

Spoilers is what I'm familiar with. Can certainly follow that procedure.

----------


## Azktor

Hype  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## moonfly7

> Hype


I love that

----------


## Lioslaith

Guidance addition (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Azktor

Just in case perception roll is needed, should have rolled in IC, but I forgot.

Percetion (1d20+4)[*12*] + Guidance (1d4)[*4*] = *16*

----------


## moonfly7

If you guys wanna know more about the boots specifically I'm gonna need an investigation on them specifically.

----------


## Lioslaith

Yup, those are boots alright.  lol

And oh look, a door!

----------


## Millstone85

> Yup, those are boots alright.  lol
> 
> And oh look, a door!


I found a clay pot earlier.

----------


## moonfly7

> I found a clay pot earlier.


Sorry milestone! I missed that clay pot roll! Clarification: are you opening the pot or just checking the outside? I may have failed to mention but they're big, round, and sealed with a massive cork.

Also you all can make checks your team has already made. Like for instance if one of you wants to check the doors as well after Lio, you can do that. I know some DMs don't allow that, but I do.

----------


## Millstone85

> Sorry milestone! I missed that clay pot roll!


Ah, I assumed that I rolled so low it wasn't worth mentioning, lol.

And as luck has it, we again just posted almost simultaneously. I made a bunch more rolls.




> Clarification: are you opening the pot or just checking the outside? I may have failed to mention but they're big, round, and sealed with a massive cork.


If they are sealed like that, I am not opening them yet.




> Also you all can make checks your team has already made. Like for instance if one of you wants to check the doors as well after Lio, you can do that. I know some DMs don't allow that, but I do.


Speaking of DM policies, is it right that we are all making rolls right after declaring our intent to look at something?

----------


## moonfly7

> Ah, I assumed that I rolled so low it wasn't worth mentioning, lol.
> 
> And as luck has it, we again just posted almost simultaneously. I made a bunch more rolls.
> 
> If they are sealed like that, I am not opening them yet.
> 
> Speaking of DM policies, is it right that we are all making rolls right after declaring our intent to look at something?


Absolutely. I prefer to have you tell me what your doing and then roll for it. DND is a game where you can ATTEMPT anything. I shouldn't have a say in what you try as a DM. Only if it succeeds. So if you wanna do it, roll it, saves us time anyways since you don't have to wait for my prompt to do so.
I will occasionally as for a roll from you for certain things out of nowhere, but generally that's rare.

For example of how I do things: most DMs I know would've prompted a perception check on entering a new room. I don't do that. Now if there was a magic light show going on right in front of you when you entered, I might prompt an arcana or investigation check right off the bat since it's a blatant thing that's hard to ignore.

Generally though, what checks to make when(unless you aren't sure which skill to use) is your department.

----------


## moonfly7

* General reminder!* 

Your companions will not(or should not, at any rate) know the info you get from your searches unless you share it. If a spoilers too long to fully explain, or you explain it but want to share original context, you can let them read the original spoiler by indicating that in your post, or posting a copied version of the info that's important.

 This is just a general reminder in case you forget your allies don't already know what you know. This has yet to be an issue, but I know I'd forget, o I thought I'd just remind everyone.

----------


## Millstone85

Okay I am 99% sure I got the order wrong. Please allow me to correct my post, guys.

----------


## Millstone85

I am now happier with my post.

----------


## moonfly7

Sorry for the length of that! Didn't mean to info dump, I thought the murals would take less wording, not more.

----------


## Azktor

Hélio all, i m still here, just been having a bit of heath issue (kidney stones) the past 2 days. I will catch up during the week.

----------


## Millstone85

> Hélio all, i m still here, just been having a bit of heath issue (kidney stones) the past 2 days. I will catch up during the week.


Oh, that's nasty. I wish you luck and courage with your ailment.  :Small Frown:

----------


## moonfly7

> Hélio all, i m still here, just been having a bit of heath issue (kidney stones) the past 2 days. I will catch up during the week.


That's awful man, I wish you a speedy recovery, those things are awful.

@milestone85
Is Gjoll opening the door? You had just said he was walking towards it so I wasn't sure

----------


## Millstone85

> Is Gjoll opening the door? You had just said he was walking towards it so I wasn't sure


It was a gambit. Maybe somebody else would post "Nah, I will do it!" before you got back, ha ha.

So yes, Gjöll opens the door.

----------


## moonfly7

> It was a gambit. Maybe somebody else would post "Nah, I will do it!" before you got back, ha ha.
> 
> So yes, Gjöll opens the door.


I might give it a bit first, give our friend dealing with kidney stones some time to catch up.

----------


## DigoDragon

I'm okay with giving Azktor some time. I've dealt with stones before. D:

----------


## Azktor

I'm back, 100% now. Thanks guys!  :Small Big Grin:  Let's do this!

Did not had much to add IC this once, but i'm there for moral support!! xD

----------


## moonfly7

Glad your back and healthy! The next room will be up when I get a chance. Life the past few days have made it hard to get a room description out. Should be done today or tomorrow.

----------


## Millstone85

Well, I am an idiot.

I forgot to pack an arcane focus.  :Small Annoyed: 

Would you allow me to retroactively buy a staff for 5 gold pieces?

As it happens, a staff would also help probe that watery path.

----------


## moonfly7

> Well, I am an idiot.
> 
> I forgot to pack an arcane focus. 
> 
> Would you allow me to retroactively buy a staff for 5 gold pieces?
> 
> As it happens, a staff would also help probe that watery path.


Yeah, no problem!

----------


## Millstone85

> Yeah, no problem!


Thanks! I would have had a hard time explaining such unpreparedness.

----------


## Azktor

Millstone ninja'd me, I was posting and did not check if someone posted while my page was open. Want me to reddo that? or maybe Mikal just stoped Lio, but Gjoll was to fast to go into the water?

Also, 18 nature to check the water  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Millstone85

I think that, since Lio went first, if you stop him you stop me too.

----------


## moonfly7

> Millstone ninja'd me, I was posting and did not check if someone posted while my page was open. Want me to reddo that? or maybe Mikal just stoped Lio, but Gjoll was to fast to go into the water?
> 
> Also, 18 nature to check the water


I'd rule you stopped both of them with that. Reply coming in a few hours.

----------


## Millstone85

Hmm so I suppose what I just did wasn't possible by RAW. I can only use an arcane focus with my warlock spells, while I know _light_ as a racial spell.

So I would either need a component pouch (somehow much more expensive, plus a staff has other uses) or to sample some of the glowing moss from the ceiling (awkward and probably a bad idea) or to have that specific component on me already.

----------


## Lioslaith

Most DMs ignore material components of spells. Some only bother with the expensive stuff like large gemstones etc. with these two posts Im sure ours will weigh in on how he feels about them.

----------


## Millstone85

It is also much overthinking on my part. If Gjöll knows _light_ instinctively from his celestial blood, as has presumably been the case for a long time, he must be able to cast it one way or another. And a staff makes sense as the target of the spell in this situation, regardless of whether or not it is also a component.

So nothing needs solving right now, beside Mikal's nature check of course.  :Small Smile:

----------


## moonfly7

> Hmm so I suppose what I just did wasn't possible by RAW. I can only use an arcane focus with my warlock spells, while I know _light_ as a racial spell.
> 
> So I would either need a component pouch (somehow much more expensive, plus a staff has other uses) or to sample some of the glowing moss from the ceiling (awkward and probably a bad idea) or to have that specific component on me already.





> Most DMs ignore material components of spells. Some only bother with the expensive stuff like large gemstones etc. with these two posts Im sure ours will weigh in on how he feels about them.





> It is also much overthinking on my part. If Gjöll knows _light_ instinctively from his celestial blood, as has presumably been the case for a long time, he must be able to cast it one way or another. And a staff makes sense as the target of the spell in this situation, regardless of whether or not it is also a component.
> 
> So nothing needs solving right now, beside Mikal's nature check of course.


Honestly, I tend to forget that arcane focuses are even needed for spellcasting. I only worry about components if they cost money, if they're central to a spell, like needing a Weapon to cast booming blade.

----------


## Millstone85

Ouch! My first natural 1 of the game.  :Small Eek: 

RAW it is just a low roll (which is already bad in this situation) but "fumbling" DMs are still around.

----------


## moonfly7

> Ouch! My first natural 1 of the game. 
> 
> RAW it is just a low roll (which is already bad in this situation) but "fumbling" DMs are still around.


As I think I mentioned in my sixteen, I actually do rule nat ones on anything as failure, and nat 20s as crit success. So that's mega oof

----------


## Millstone85

> As I think I mentioned in my sixteen, I actually do rule nat ones on anything as failure, and nat 20s as crit success. So that's mega oof


Okay, wait a moment...

There are three levels of oof:
nat1 is simply a low roll (which, as I said, is already very scary at this juncture)nat1 is an automatic failure (a big problem if we roll everytime we do anything)nat1 is a fumble (meaning my character not only fails but to a ridiculous degree)
If by mega oof you mean the third option, then that's a level of worry the dungeon will never be able to top. A draco-illithi-lich? Pff, I lost my whole family to a darts game at the pub.

----------


## moonfly7

> Okay, wait a moment...
> 
> There are three levels of oof:
> nat1 is simply a low roll (which, as I said, is already very scary at this juncture)nat1 is an automatic failure (a big problem if we roll everytime we do anything)nat1 is a fumble (meaning my character not only fails but to a ridiculous degree)
> If by mega oof you mean the third option, then that's a level of worry the dungeon will never be able to top. A draco-illithi-lich? Pff, I lost my whole family to a darts game at the pub.


Eh, nat ones are failures, but failures as appropriate. Fail to identify an artist from a painting? Nothing bad from that. Fail to disable a magic bomb? Bad.
Also, I believe in failing up. Sometimes, you'll fail spectacularly, but still succeed in a different way. Nat one on a lock pick? I might look at your strength and say "welp, you can't pick the lock, in fact, you break several pieces inside of it. Luckily for you, you broke the pieces holding it shut."
Or perhaps you completely missunderstand the purpose of an ancient spell you find, but you can still use it. You thought it was a fireball so you cast it with that mental image. Your violent infusion of the butterfly summoning spell creates a violent swarm controlled by you
 That kind of thing. I prioritize story over anything. If a certain failure makes the story better, that's what we'll get.

----------


## Millstone85

> Also, I believe in failing up.


Interesting concept. Well, let's play and see.

----------


## Lioslaith

It's part of that mutual trust vibe that DM's and players establish as they play together.

----------


## Azktor

Are we using theater of mind or grid?

Also, are we about to initiative? If not, and if i can get all slimes i might use entangle as a 'combat start'

----------


## moonfly7

> Are we using theater of mind or grid?
> 
> Also, are we about to initiative? If not, and if i can get all slimes i might use entangle as a 'combat start'


Theater of mind, my online design skills and operation of digital tools leave much to be desired. One of you may take one action instigating act. Then combat starts and I'll need init.

----------


## Azktor

> Theater of mind, my online design skills and operation of digital tools leave much to be desired. One of you may take one action instigating act. Then combat starts and I'll need init.


Can I get all slimes that Izzy described in one entangle? I might instigate the action then :D (90 feet, 20foot square)

or even 4~ would probably be worth

----------


## Millstone85

I just described my character getting ready, which took an action, but I don't think that's what you meant by action instigating.

----------


## moonfly7

> Can I get all slimes that Izzy described in one entangle? I might instigate the action then :D (90 feet, 20foot square)
> 
> or even 4~ would probably be worth


You should be able to snag three. They've split up so that there's to on either side of you, one in the center, like a V.



> I just described my character getting ready, which took an action, but I don't think that's what you meant by action instigating.


Until combat initiates, actions and interactions don't matter to me. Jargon and mechanics only exists for combat and tense situations like skill challenges. 
But yeah, not instigating.

----------


## Lioslaith

Do we need perception checks now that theyve been pointed out?

----------


## Azktor

3 is probably good enough, i think i will do this to instigate the combat

----------


## moonfly7

> Do we need perception checks now that theyve been pointed out?


If you want to roll one? sure. But to see what your cleric saw? no, she's pointed out their presence

----------


## DigoDragon

I'm guessing it is initiative time?

(1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## Lioslaith

Assuming it is.

(1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## Millstone85

Might as well.

(1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Azktor

*Initiative:* (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Millstone85

It looks like I will go first, unless the oozes do even better.

----------


## moonfly7

> It looks like I will go first, unless the oozes do even better.


Actually, azktors entangle goes first, then I'll use your initiatives!

Sorry for taking so long, my classes have been churning out some time consuming projects, and school currently takes priority. But I'm not abandoning you! Just a bit busy.

----------


## moonfly7

(1d20-4)[*8*]

Dex save for the enemies! Posting it here so I can just see the results for the action, you guys should feel free to roll in this or IC thread, whichever works best. Also, if you havent already *Roll initiative!*

----------


## Millstone85

Oh for goodness' sake, another nat1!

On a lighter note, I am watching _Reincarnated as a Sword_ and I was very amused when they explained the pantheon and how the gods send dungeons to challenge mortals.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## moonfly7

> Oh for goodness' sake, another nat1!
> 
> On a lighter note, I am watching _Reincarnated as a Sword_ and I was very amused when they explained the pantheon and how the gods send dungeons to challenge mortals.


I have literally never seen that anime, but I am amused we have a similare premise

----------


## Lioslaith

Rolling here for the post in the other. 

(1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## moonfly7

(1d20-4)[*-3*]

Forgot slimy initiative!

----------


## Millstone85

> I have literally never seen that anime, but I am amused we have a similare premise


That's how I took it as well.

And thank you for being nice with the fumbles so far.

*Edit:* Wait, did I just make Lio miss?

----------


## DigoDragon

Looks like I got catching up to do after my work shift. :3

----------


## Azktor

Is it my turn again? just to be sure.

----------


## Lioslaith

I think there are still a couple of attacks yet to be resolved.

----------


## moonfly7

> Is it my turn again? just to be sure.





> I think there are still a couple of attacks yet to be resolved.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure your up after them slimes and me narrating the others results. Should be done in just a minute

----------


## moonfly7

*Spoiler: Slime one attack with disadvantage*
Show


First attack:

(1d20+4)[*17*]

(1d20+4)[*5*]

(1d8+2)[*8*]

Second attack

(1d20+4)[*20*]

(1d20+4)[*12*]

(1d8+2)[*9*]




*Spoiler: Slime two attack with disadvantage*
Show


First attack:

(1d20+4)[*24*]

(1d20+4)[*9*]

(1d8+2)[*5*]

Second attack

(1d20+4)[*24*]

(1d20+4)[*18*]

(1d8+2)[*3*]





*Spoiler: Slime three attacks* 
Show


First attack:

(1d20+4)[*10*]

(1d8+2)[*3*]

Second attack

(1d20+4)[*14*]

(1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## Millstone85

Wait, I thought initiatives were:
21 for me20 for Lio13 for DD10 for Azktor-3 for the slimes
Azktor did cast _entangle_ already but that was the "instigating act" before inititiative was rolled.

----------


## moonfly7

> Wait, I thought initiatives were:
> 21 for me20 for Lio13 for DD10 for Azktor-3 for the slimes
> Azktor did cast _entangle_ already but that was the "instigating act" before inititiative was rolled.


No, your right. That was my mistake! Asktor, it is your turn, sorry for skipping you prematurely. Act as if the slimes went before you, but I'll make sure to actually follow proper initiative order after that.

----------


## DigoDragon

Thank the divines for disadvantage there.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Millstone85

Uh, DigoDragon, you went over both me and Lioslaith there.

Also, I am confused. I thought there were five slimes.

----------


## Lioslaith

Toll the dead is a reaction.

----------


## Millstone85

> Toll the dead is a reaction.


No, it is not.

At least not in the copy of XGtE I am holding. Is there a different _toll the dead_ somewhere?

----------


## moonfly7

> Toll the dead is a reaction.


Pretty sure it's an action.

Also right 5 slimes, my bad on count.

----------


## Lioslaith

I stand corrected.  Does it matter though, lol?

----------


## DigoDragon

> Uh, DigoDragon, you went over both me and Lioslaith there.


Ah, sorry. Thought I was up. Ignore my post for now then.

----------


## Millstone85

> I stand corrected.  Does it matter though, lol?





> Ah, sorry. Thought I was up. Ignore my post for now then.


Maybe it doesn't matter all that much.

----------


## Lioslaith

At this point we aren't combining or coordinating attacks so it's just kinda us/them anyway.

Lio's attack (1d20+6)[*26*]
Damage in case it hits (1d12+4)[*9*]

24 total damage with the crit.

----------


## DigoDragon

> At this point we aren't combining or coordinating attacks so it's just kinda us/them anyway.


Rather feels like we're all green at this, eh?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Millstone85

> Rather feels like we're all green at this, eh?


My first mistake was thinking my character would get restrained if he melee'd within the Entangle area, because I forgot that the spell only grabs creatures on the turn it is cast. Otherwise, I would have Hex'd one of the restrained slimes and given it disadvantage on Strength checks to make it more difficult for it to escape.

The characters being level 1, in addition to having just met, does help justify that in-universe.  :Small Smile:

----------


## DigoDragon

Where are we on the initiative track? Is it my go, or the baddies?

----------


## Millstone85

> Where are we on the initiative track? Is it my go, or the baddies?


I am getting a bit lost there but I think it is Azktor/Mikal's turn, then the baddies, then we start a new round with me.

----------


## moonfly7

I think milestone85 has the right of it, sorry out first combat has been so confusing.

I know I've asked for one post a week and then summarily bailed on you all, please know I'm still here and working on it, but I've got a lot of IRL stuff making me have to slot this on the back burner. Might not get a post up till Monday or Tuesday of next week.

----------


## Lioslaith

> I think milestone85 has the right of it, sorry out first combat has been so confusing.
> 
> I know I've asked for one post a week and then summarily bailed on you all, please know I'm still here and working on it, but I've got a lot of IRL stuff making me have to slot this on the back burner. Might not get a post up till Monday or Tuesday of next week.


No worries.  I have seen a group initiative thing work well in the past.  Everyone rolls, if one of us beats the monsters we go first and vice versa.

----------


## DigoDragon

Yeah the holidays coming up seem to make things busier.

----------


## Azktor

My bad, completed missed it was my turn already. Will post now.

----------


## DigoDragon

Hoping Thanksgiving hasn't been too stressful, for those who celebrate it! The holidays can be a mixed bag.

----------


## Millstone85

No Thanksgiving here but I have come down with a cold.  :Small Sigh: 

I can still post though.

----------


## DigoDragon

> No Thanksgiving here but I have come down with a cold.


Oof. Hope you recover quickly.

Definitely a lot of bugs going around recently.

----------


## moonfly7

Don't worry, this game isn't abandoned. I have simply hit dead week with finals week looming overhead. So time for posts aren't exactly in the cards right now. But hopefully when winter break hits that'll change.

----------


## DigoDragon

Thanks for the update! I can wait for the winter break. It really isn't that far from now.

----------


## moonfly7

It is with a lot of regret that I have to inform you that I'm not going to be running this game anymore. I've loved playing with all of you but it's becoming increasingly clear to me I do not enjoy or have what it takes to run online rpg games. I'm sorry for ending this so abruptly, and I wish you all well. I hope there aren't any hard feelings.

----------


## DigoDragon

No hard feelings from me. I thank you for being upfront and honest about it. Maybe we'll cross paths in the future in another campaign.

----------


## Millstone85

I am myself new to this part of the forum and still discovering both its joys and its difficulties. I completely understand someone else deciding that the latter outweighs the former.

At the same time, I am really sad. Please take that as a compliment. I really liked the premise of the campaign and how it was going so far.

I wish you the best through this festive month.

----------

